# Transhipping



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
So I found a few fish I like on Aquabid, but I am in Canada and therefore will have to use a transhipper :-? I have NO idea how this works! Or the cost of it all...

So could someone explain to me how transhipping works? :-D I would love to know! Because I would love to get one of the gorgeous fish on Aquabid.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This is straight from a Thai breeder auction page: 
"
*The **explanation by Linda Olson (USA transhipper)*
I am Linda Olson, Thai Seller 's import agent and transhipper.A little explanation might me helpful.We combine orders and *ship* *every 2 weeks* *because by law live animals must be shipped through a licensed import agent,clear US Customs and must be inspected by the US. Dept. of Fish & Wildlife*. All this must happen at a major airport and costs quite a bit of money. I take care of all the legalities and ship them on to you.We can keep costs down by combining orders and spreading those costs around over more fish. 
*You will need to pay Seller in Thailand the price of each fish + $5 per fish* to cover his export expenses and shipping costs from Bangkok to Denver.
All Fish will be securely double-bagged and packed in an insulated box, and will be shipped only by next day service. This will be the customer's choice of Express Mail for ZIP codes where they offer next day service, DHL next day which we can offer for just $5 more than the Express Mail rate for most ZIP codes, or Federal Express Next day service.
Import fees are $0.60 per fish
handling for all bettas is $2 per fish
the insullated shiping box is $5
Delivery rates will differ depending on which service is used, but will 
range from $20 up
I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, please contact me any time.
Phone number:(720) 999 1261 and (303)404-9152 
Email:[email protected]
Linda Olson 
Denver, Colorado
USA

Also, here's a Link to another US transhipper's info page: http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! I think I'll stick to more local fish....sounds like a whole lot of work.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's not a lot of work. Basically you pay 2 people then sit back and wait for your fish.
Martinsmommy, who's a us seller, has 4 listed on AB... would grab them all if I wasn't going to do a spawn really soon.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> It's not a lot of work. Basically you pay 2 people then sit back and wait for your fish.
> Martinsmommy, who's a us seller, has 4 listed on AB... would grab them all if I wasn't going to do a spawn really soon.


Hmmm.... well then I will definitely consider getting a fish off Aquabid :-D Maybe I`ll check out when they have


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you know their username on Aquabid?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> It's not a lot of work. Basically you pay 2 people then sit back and wait for your fish.
> Martinsmommy, who's a us seller, has 4 listed on AB... would grab them all if I wasn't going to do a spawn really soon.


If it is a US shipper, does it not cost as much? (I live in Florida)

Let's say you buy a $25 fish, what else would be added as far as shipping & all other charges and what would be the estimated total? 

Sorry to hog your thread.. Rofl.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Jrf456 said:


> If it is a US shipper, does it not cost as much? (I live in Florida)
> 
> Let's say you buy a $25 fish, what else would be added as far as shipping & all other charges and what would be the estimated total?
> 
> Sorry to hog your thread.. Rofl.


No problem! I'd love to know as well... really hesitant to get a fish that is so far away, such as Thailand :-( Plus I'd love to support breeders in North America! :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

theres one trsndhipper in Montreal. i paid $20 (not including $ for fish) to get mine to Montreal. i picked mine up personally fron David Nguyen. some Canadian members here paid a good amount $50+ to send the fish the the far ends of Canada. you should ask the desired Canadian transhipper how much it'll be for sending a Thai fish to your location.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Please keep in mind you cannot buy fish from USA if you are Canadian. They won't allow it across the boarder  You can however buy from Thailand and use a Canadian Transshipper. The one you would be looking to use is David: Montreal, Quebec / [email protected] / Phone: 514 270 8095

Basically how it goes is you buy your fish on Aquabid. When the sale is final, you pay the price of the fish plus a small shipping fee to cover shipping from overseas to Montreal (they usually ship over quite a few fish at once every 2 weeks, your shipping fee covers your fishes portion of the shipping cost). You pay this to the seller. You notify the seller you are using David in Canada as a trans shipper. Then you contact David by email or number and let him know that you have bought a fish from So and So, and to expect it in the next shipment. You then work out shipping arrangements with David, and pay him the costs of shipping the fish from Montreal to you  

You can of course email David first and ask for quotes before you buy the fish, so you can make sure you can afford it. I would say the average for Canadians buying a fish over seas is about $60-$100 per fish (since using the fastest method of shipping is preferred in our cold weather). It's quite expensive for one fish, but many buy multiple fish at once to make the cost worth while since David can ship up to 6 fish for one flat rate.

There is a breeder in Montreal, Canada Bettas. It's kind of a crappy time of year to be shipping Bettas though.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> Please keep in mind you cannot buy fish from USA if you are Canadian. They won't allow it across the boarder  You can however buy from Thailand and use a Canadian Transshipper. The one you would be looking to use is David: Montreal, Quebec / [email protected] / Phone: 514 270 8095
> 
> Basically how it goes is you buy your fish on Aquabid. When the sale is final, you pay the price of the fish plus a small shipping fee to cover shipping from overseas to Montreal (they usually ship over quite a few fish at once every 2 weeks, your shipping fee covers your fishes portion of the shipping cost). You pay this to the seller. You notify the seller you are using David in Canada as a trans shipper. Then you contact David by email or number and let him know that you have bought a fish from So and So, and to expect it in the next shipment. You then work out shipping arrangements with David, and pay him the costs of shipping the fish from Montreal to you
> 
> ...


:-D Thanks! This was exactly the information I wanted. I'm going to be waiting until summer (most likely) before getting another fish! So maybe I will check out Canada Bettas then, see if they have anything worth while. I REALLY don't want to spend 60$-100$ on one fish :-( I (personally) find that absurd since it is just a pet, not for breeding or anything.

So hopefully Canada Bettas has some nicer ones by then! Or it's off to the local store to hope for something amazing.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive purchased some IAL bags from Canadabetta, not too crazy about his betta though. its mostly HM and DT. they're still very nice betta and probably the only place to get female betta for the region as LPS dont really sell female betta. im content on getting betta from the LPS, they take decent care of the betta and the prices are better than CB. i think CB is the only place i could ever hope to find PK betta. no LPS sell PK here.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

nel3 said:


> ive purchased some IAL bags from Canadabetta, not too crazy about his betta though. its mostly HM and DT. they're still very nice betta and probably the only place to get female betta for the region as LPS dont really sell female betta. im content on getting betta from the LPS, they take decent care of the betta and the prices are better than CB. i think CB is the only place i could ever hope to find PK betta. no LPS sell PK here.


Our pet store only ever sells VTs and CTs.... most are green, blue and red. Very common! I like things that are a bit less common  But will definitely check my local shop, since the prices are WAY better! Also might have found someone near my city that has some different tail types


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

JBosley said:


> Our pet store only ever sells VTs and CTs.... most are green, blue and red. Very common! I like things that are a bit less common  But will definitely check my local shop, since the prices are WAY better! Also might have found someone near my city that has some different tail types


Montreal LPS so far has good variety barring PK tails. rare colours dont come often, mostly common and uncommon colours. theres one place that calls itself an LPS but i disagree BC the state of the tanks/shop. i also love uncommon/rare colours.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

nel3 said:


> Montreal LPS so far has good variety barring PK tails. rare colours dont come often, mostly common and uncommon colours. theres one place that calls itself an LPS but i disagree BC the state of the tanks/shop. i also love uncommon/rare colours.


I always try to get my fish when they get a new shipment! :-D That way they are in nice clean tanks, and I can tell the healthy from unhealthy. Since generally after they sit at the store for a while some get pretty bad :-( But I definitely want another Betta! :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id love to get another but ive run out of space. it'll be 2-3 years, hopefully even more years until i can get a new one. ive maxed out my pet population. only possible additions are cats and dogs. cats + fish/small lizards are out of the question. dogs are also, not enough time schedule-wise to be fair to the dog. one LPS has a high turnover regarding betta sales, they have 30 or so and every few days to a week its down to 10 or so. though that LPS is insane about DT and HM +$15 over other tail types. other tail types and other LPS top out at $15 for the highest betta price.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

We have 4 dogs (2 of which are mine), 2 cats, 2 rabbits and my sister and I both have a Betta fish


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

thats a handful of pets to have. id love to have a rabbit but space, smell and potential damage may be an issue. ive heard horro stories of rabbits destroying woodwork in houses. that aside they're all cute and cuddly.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

nel3 said:


> thats a handful of pets to have. id love to have a rabbit but space, smell and potential damage may be an issue. ive heard horro stories of rabbits destroying woodwork in houses. that aside they're all cute and cuddly.


Our Rabbits are outdoor! :-D They have home made, HUGE cages outside. And in the winter they are in their cages in a heated garage, we've sectioned it off so they have their own little area in the garage. Fixed rabbits also smell less lols


----------



## Dillymie (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi there, I'm sorry to throw in a post that isn't on the current topic. But I'm dying after reading this:



> Please keep in mind you cannot buy fish from USA if you are Canadian. They won't allow it across the boarder


I'm currently living in the US, (I'm a US citizen) and was planning to bring my fish with me to Montreal when I go in 13 days. (I'm possibly staying forever.. my bf lives there..) I was reading up on the Health of Animals Regulations by the Dpt. Of Justice and it was my understanding that I would be able to bring them across with me. As long as I could prove that they are owned by me and I'm not setting them loose in the wild and ' the person presents, to the inspector, proof of his or her identity and proof of the manner in which he or she acquired the aquatic animal.'

So I have a bunch of receipts from Petco and receipts of my tanks and rocks and other betta things. I wrote up a page with all their ages, when I bought them, and that they were born in captivity and what colors and genders. 

I've done all this.. yet I really don't know if it will work..
I wanted to ask here because it dawned on me that if anyone knows about crossing the border with their pet fish, it must be someone on here!

Again, I'm terribly sorry for butting in. =( I'm so scared to lose my Capernicus.


----------

